# Quantum Defrakulator MK2



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 15, 2020)

My first build that not a pedalpcb board, and not a pedal either, but close enough!
The Quantum Defrakulator is a drone synth with 3 oscillators and a basic sequencer, and a pretty fun build!
from Parasit Studio who mostly do quirky and fun pedals.
An MK3 version came out recently, but I had purchased this board in the spring.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome! Fredrik’s designs are so cool


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 15, 2020)

I want to hear it!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 15, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Awesome! Fredrik’s designs are so cool


Yes indeed, might try something else this fall!



Danbieranowski said:


> I want to hear it!


I'll try to post something tonight!


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 15, 2020)

That's a pro looking build


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> That's a pro looking build


Thanks! There's just the last led sitting too high in the bezel, but apart from that, I'm pretty happy with it!
Also, I had to file some potentiometer washer to fit the bezels, because my holes were 1mm too large and I hated the small gap...=


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 15, 2020)

I need to start heat shrinking my Jack wires and such. It looks so much cleaner.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I need to start heat shrinking my Jack wires and such. It looks so much cleaner.


I wish I had a air gun though, as I use a lighter, and it could be better, but yeah, it hides my gloopy jack soldering


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 15, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks! There's just the last led sitting too high in the bezel, but apart from that, I'm pretty happy with it!
> Also, I had to file some potentiometer washer to fit the bezels, because my holes were 1mm too large and I hated the small gap...=



If you put it on its side, you can heat the two led pads on the PCB and melt the solder with one hand and push the led down a bit with the other. The excess legs will stick out of the bottom of the PCB where you can just trim them down again. Had to do this recently. It sucked lol.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 17, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I want to hear it!


Here you go!
A quick run of the sound with the "clean" oscillators first, and then a cool pattern with the LFO/sequencer, with added effects to add ambience.
sorry for the click noises, straight from iPhone vid.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 17, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Here you go!
> A quick run of the sound with the "clean" oscillators first, and then a cool pattern with the LFO/sequencer, with added effects to add ambience.
> sorry for the click noises, straight from iPhone vid.


So rad!!!


----------

